# "Discovering Masterpieces of Classical Music"



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

A serie of documentary movies it is. Every part is devoted to subject of one great work. Anyone knows this thing?

It is quite inspiring, I feel like re-discovering all those works that I already known after each episode. Most of the time they show musicologist analysing the work and it's history, reception after premiere and creative background. 

And they do one more thing that is kewl. In wildlife programs about dinosaurs etc. there was alwyas endings like lector saying "BUT THE ERA OF TITANS WAS ABOUT TO END............. FOREVER............." and they show some dinosaur majestically walking into the sunset. That always made me cry. So they do something similiar here, recently there was Beethoven thing and they quoted some inspired comment about his 9th, then turned it's final bars on and showed various cuts of his statue and that was like O GRANDE GRANDE BEETHOVEN DU DU DU DU DUM and BEHOLD LUDWIG VAN MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. You known what I mean. So it was.

Anyway, nice program, worth of watching.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well thanks for this!
Do you have a link to an amazon listing maybe? Im finding it hard to google.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Nope, what I did is search the title in category Movies & TV and that's what they found: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ering+Masterpieces+of+Classical+Music&x=0&y=0


----------

